# winter in Greece?



## hmh

Anyone planning on overwintering in Greece this year ? 

Any suggestions for ferries to Crete, for example?

Cheers !

Helen


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Just come back from Greece and noticed that alot of campsite have now closed as the weather was getting colder very quickly.

But we could not see why it would not be a nice place to stay in the winter.


----------



## hmh

Thanks for the speedy reply.

We would be happy travelling in the South of the Peloponnese, or maybe Crete, and parking up, have done that before, though in October, not Jan / Feb.

Helen


----------



## foxtwo

Hi,

just staying on a campsite in Gythio, south Peloponnes. Weather is fine with 28 C at 1300 local, 19 C at 2100 l and 12 C lowest during night, dry and sunny. 
About 8-10 Campsites are open all year on mainland Greece, mainly on Peloponnes. Additionally some on Crete.

Site owner here says, weather here is similar to Crete, weather in Nov-Dez still sunny but late Jan till Mar are the coldest months. Half rain and half sun. Rain jacket, pullover and rubber boots needed, but as well often sunny for T-shirt between 1100 and 1500 l. Heating period in the houses is from Dec-Mar. Never temp is below zero C.

Ferry to Crete is possible from Gythio once per week.
30.Oct at 14:30 l there is the last preplanned ferry in Oct from Gythio to Kissamos/Crete. Nov schedule not known yet, but in winter the ferry Gythio-Kissamos will go iaw the weather situation. May be a little waiting for the ferry will be necessary during winter months. Ferries to Athens no problem at all.

Ticket price is 226 Euro, one way, MH plus 2 pers.
Booking agency is Rozakis Travel, Gythio, Vasileos Pavlou 5,
Tel: 0030 2733 022207

Tel is working, spoke to the office myself, english speaking agent.
Email: [email protected] did not check this.
http://www.gtp.gr/TDirectoryDetails.asp?id=4802

Hope this will help a little bit

Bernd


----------



## moby56

Spent from Nov to Feb in Peloponnese no camp sites open but no problems free camping loads of places to stop both on beaches or town use camperstop book, and loads of other motorhomers mostly german or dutch although the Greek motorhoming community is getting bigger they will give you other places to stop which are not in any guide Gets a lot of rain from mid January


----------



## foxtwo

CPs, which are announced by ADAC 2013, open all year on Peloponnes, saw them all by my own, are:

Camping Iria Beach at Iria, near Nafplio,
Camping Gythion Bay at Gythion,
Camping Thines at Finikounda,
Camping Finikes at Finikounda,
Camping Ionion Beach at Glifa
Camping Aginara Beach at Glifa

CPs not verified by my own, but open all year iaw greek camping guide 2013 are:

Camping Palouki at Palouki/ Amaliada (??)
Camping Diana at Olympia, (??)
Camping PALEOLOGIO MYSTRA • Mystras/Sparti (??)
Camping ALKIONI • Shinos - Korinthos (??)
Camping ATREUS • Mykines (??)
Camping MYKINES • Mykines (??)
As i said, infos sometimes not very reliable.

A Stellplatz open all the year on Pelops is ( saw it by my own, not bad):
Camperstop Afrodites Waters in Ancient Corinthos

"Wilding" situation is excellent outside main season.

Bernd


----------



## nicholsong

foxtwo said:


> Hi,
> 
> just staying on a campsite in Gythio, south Peloponnes. Weather is fine with 28 C at 1300 local, 19 C at 2100 l and 12 C lowest during night, dry and sunny.
> About 8-10 Campsites are open all year on mainland Greece, mainly on Peloponnes. Additionally some on Crete.
> 
> Site owner here says, weather here is similar to Crete, weather in Nov-Dez still sunny but late Jan till Mar are the coldest months. Half rain and half sun. Rain jacket, pullover and rubber boots needed, but as well often sunny for T-shirt between 1100 and 1500 l. Heating period in the houses is from Dec-Mar. Never temp is below zero C.
> 
> Ferry to Crete is possible from Gythio once per week.
> 30.Oct at 14:30 l there is the last preplanned ferry in Oct from Gythio to Kissamos/Crete. Nov schedule not known yet, but in winter the ferry Gythio-Kissamos will go iaw the weather situation. May be a little waiting for the ferry will be necessary during winter months. Ferries to Athens no problem at all.
> 
> Ticket price is 226 Euro, one way, MH plus 2 pers.
> Booking agency is Rozakis Travel, Gythio, Vasileos Pavlou 5,
> Tel: 0030 2733 022207
> 
> Tel is working, spoke to the office myself, english speaking agent.
> Email: [email protected] did not check this.
> http://www.gtp.gr/TDirectoryDetails.asp?id=4802
> 
> Hope this will help a little bit
> 
> Bernd


Bernd , thanks

You are always great with your info.

You wrote ferries to Athens I assume you mean Kriti-Athens and not Gythio-Athens. I wish there was one. There used to be a ferry Athens to Monovassia which even stopped a Kiparissi (summer only) - 50 cars loaded on the last return to Athens each summer.

FOR hmh

There was an article in today's 'Kathimerini'(English Edition, on-line) about event he big ferry companies laying up some very modern ferries for the winter. So if you are planning using one check with the ferry company, then check again and finally check with the Port Police - they have to be notified of what is actually operating :wink:

Kalo Taxidi 

Geoff


----------



## foxtwo

sorry, 
mean Gythio-Crete or Athens/Piraeus-Crete,
others i have no clue
be


----------



## dragabed

how does the weather compare with portugal


----------



## hmh

On the tablet, so can't click Thanks ! but tyanks so much, especially for the ferry information to Crete.

We might go and buy a camper in Germany, and if we do, it means we could go from there to somewhere like Greece or Turkey, or Croatia, as easily as we can go from home in France to Italy or Spain / Portugal.

Helen


----------



## foxtwo

hmh said:


> ......it means we could go from there to somewhere like Greece or Turkey, or Croatia, as easily as we can go from home in France to Italy or Spain / Portugal.
> 
> Helen


I´m not sure, but i think there will be an insurance problem which has to be solved before entering non-eu.states like albania, serbia or macedonia. sorry , not an expert on this.

be


----------



## Lesleykh

We spent Christmas in Gythio a few years ago. There's a campsite there open all year and plenty of places to wildcamp. We had a great Christmas day BBQ on the beach with a very international bunch. Lovely weather too. Take a look at our blog for details.

Lesley


----------



## helenoftroy

*winter in Greece*

I've read the camp sites list that Bernd has posted. camping Palouki was not open in October . Have a look at www.magbaztravels.com for over wintering in Greece- lots to read!


----------



## foxtwo

Another info-link and a guide download for those being interested in.

http://www.campingreece.gr/

It´s given out by a "greek national source", don´t know what it is, but it looks a little bit "official".
There are nice places in it some are not mentioned in other guides.
As Helen said, however, sometimes the written infos do not match with reality. A verification in advance by phone could be good.
Obviously times are changing rapidly in Greece.

Have fun in winter,

Bernd


----------

